# Remote to tiller conversion?



## JCoeRBK (Dec 6, 2008)

Calling around to try to find a tiller conversion "kit" as well as online searches with no luck. Anyone done a conversion from remote to tiller on a 90's Johnson? Have a 94 Electric start Johnson 25hp looking to convert it to tiller. Many kits available for Mercs no luck finding anything to convert this Johnson. Anyone been down this road?

Thanks all!


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Yeah I did a 25 hp Yamaha conversion last year. I found on Ebay a 1988 tiller handle that actually did fit my 2008 remote controlled Yamaha perfect. It is just a matter of looking at exploded views on the parts websites and decide if the parts are identical. After that info found, search for the range of models and years that will fit yours motor. Needless to say that finding a cheap tiller parts motor would be the best.


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Just an FYI to what I've experienced. I "had" an earlier 90s' Johnson 25 that had been converted to tiller. As I recall there needed to be some re-wiring of the harness done for addition of an electric choke/primer button as well as a start button onto the lower front of the motor shroud.
Also,,,, and this can be unsafe,,, remote controled motors do not come from factory with a "anti-start-in gear" mechanism due to the console control being wired for it to be in neutral before turning the key,, SO, you must always be aware that the shifter is in neutral and tiller handle in slow/start position before starting.
Good luck.... it's not as simple a change-over as one might think, if you do find a kit.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

2120Tom said:


> Just an FYI to what I've experienced. I "had" an earlier 90s' Johnson 25 that had been converted to tiller. As I recall there needed to be some re-wiring of the harness done for addition of an electric choke/primer button as well as a start button onto the lower front of the motor shroud.
> Also,,,, and this can be unsafe,,, remote controled motors do not come from factory with a "anti-start-in gear" mechanism due to the console control being wired for it to be in neutral before turning the key,, SO, you must always be aware that the shifter is in neutral and tiller handle in slow/start position before starting.
> Good luck.... it's not as simple a change-over as one might think, if you do find a kit.


Yes that is correct, that is called the Neutral Switch. It is connected in series with the starting circuit rigth after the push button switch. Can be purchased and added since all motors will have the mounting holes in the cast. The gear shift lever opens or closes the neutral switch so to prevent staring while in gear.


----------



## JCoeRBK (Dec 6, 2008)

Beginning to look like swapping this motor for a tiller motor/selling would be a better option at this point.


Thanks all!


----------

